# Question about Arms Reach cosleeper



## beachmommy5 (Jan 8, 2008)

I am considering getting an arms reach or other cosleeper crib for the baby I am expecting in a few weeks since our bed is kinda crowded with a large dog and 4yr old in it for part of the night. My question is do cosleeper cribs, mainly the arms reach brand, sit flush with the adult matress so that there is no drop between the crib matress and the adult matress? I can't find many pictures online of an arms reach set up against a bed and the few that I have found look like you have to lift the baby up a few inches which to me defeats the purpose of having a cosleeper. If that is the case I'll probably just get a twin bed to side car so everything is level... Thanks for your insight!


----------



## ians_mommy (Apr 5, 2008)

It *can* sit flush. The armsreach sells leg extenders that can be used to adjust the height


----------



## lilyblossom (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's my two cents...

We have the regular size co-sleeper by Arm's Reach, not the mini. The height of the co-sleeper rail does lie flush with our mattress, HOWEVER, the "mattress" that the baby sleeps on is a few inches below. The few times I tried to have the baby sleep in it, I found it disruptive since I do have to lift her out to nurse her. I don't think you can make the mattresses flush (without the side rail in the way) because of how it actually attaches to mattress but to be honest, I haven't tried. Because of the hassle of nursing at night and my need for lots of sleep, I've decided to keep her right in bed with me at night.

I do leave the co-sleeper attached to the mattress for naps. We're still teaching her to nap in the bed during the day (rather than being worn for all naps) and once we have her used to that, we'll start putting her in the co-sleeper since it's safer now that she's starting to roll over.

HTHs!


----------



## aleisen (Jan 6, 2008)

I have the mini co-sleeper. There is no way getting around lifting the baby out of it because the mattress is lower than the side, thus making it impossible to just roll the baby over onto the bed. I think that you could build up the mattress to be flush with the side but it would be difficult.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Ditto.

I have the Arm's Reach Universal. I love and hate it. We aren't using it anymore (dd is 16 months) but we did use it for a long time. It was hard on me lifting her in and out. She was either lower than our bed, or at our bed height with a short rail between us. I would have preferred to be able to reach over and pat, hold, or touch her without that stupid rail being in the way.


----------



## rubyeta (Jan 11, 2007)

my dh removed the rail, now we LOVE it. with dd we had the rail and we hated it , turning and lifting her out really hurt my back.


----------



## eloise24 (Nov 17, 2005)

We used the mini and I didn't think it was that big of a deal to pick her up those 3 inches . . . to each their own. I loved mine and will definately use it with our next baby.


----------



## ekh (Jun 20, 2008)

We have the Original Co-sleeper and it does not sit flush with the bed. We don't have the leg extensions though. It's kind of a moot point, though, because our 3 month old daughter won't sleep in it. We've left it next to the bed, though, and our cats like it. Maybe you could get the dog to sleep in the co-sleeper?


----------



## Mommy2Haley (Oct 25, 2007)

We started with the mini and upgraded to the full-size (original). The rail sits flush with our mattress when in the down position but the mattress in the cosleeper is 3 inches lower.

At this point it's wonderful but it was much easier to just have her in bed when she was nursing ALL.NIGHT.LONG.


----------



## beachmommy5 (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

Maybe you could get the dog to sleep in the co-sleeper?








he prolly would if I let him. I will have to look into removing the rail that sounds like it would make it work how I want. Thanks for the insight everyone!


----------



## nubianamy (Jul 6, 2005)

I think for your purposes you might just want to sidecar a second bed. I'm thinking having it flush with the bed would not really keep your DC in his or her own space, which to me is the only point of having the cosleeper -- he or she would just roll over to be next to you anyway.


----------



## Oliverbsmom (Apr 16, 2008)

We used the original size co-sleeper in the beginning. And yes there is a few inches between your mattress and the co-sleeper mattress. After awhile of using the co-sleeper and then our DS spending more and more time in our bed we stopped using it altogether, but kept it up for a little while to use when I needed a little more room and felt the need to spread out. Since then we have gotten a king size bed so we can all fit more comfortably now.

Overall the co-sleeper served a purpose for us.


----------



## lilyblossom (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ekh* 
Maybe you could get the dog to sleep in the co-sleeper?









:




























up I'm SOOO going to try that!


----------



## ms sig (Dec 30, 2007)

I have another question on this topic...

We recently bought a platform-style bed -- A 14" mattress on a slatted frame, nestled halfway into a base. I had always thought that we were going to get a co-sleeper, but I was reading on their site and now I'm worried. Do they not work with this type of bed? Are there any other options besides the baby being in bed with us (my husband isn't comfortable with the idea) or in a bassinet?


----------



## Lovin' It (Jun 7, 2006)

We had the mini and loved it. Lifting her over the couple inches was not an issue at all-the rail was flush with the mattress so it was easy. We recently loaned it to my bro and his dw and they love it too. My husband was super uncomfortable with dd in bed at first (now she's 3 and in the bed) so that made him feel much better.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ekh* 
Maybe you could get the dog to sleep in the co-sleeper?









My German Shepherd tried to do that once. But yeah, the arm's reach has a lip -- it's about three inches high. I can see why it's there, so the baby doesn't fall out if the cosleeper pulls away from the bed. But it is really annoying.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ms sig* 
I have another question on this topic...

We recently bought a platform-style bed -- A 14" mattress on a slatted frame, nestled halfway into a base. I had always thought that we were going to get a co-sleeper, but I was reading on their site and now I'm worried. Do they not work with this type of bed? Are there any other options besides the baby being in bed with us (my husband isn't comfortable with the idea) or in a bassinet?

Why would it be a problem? Because there is nothing to lash the co-sleeper to?

I never actually used the straps to attach the co-sleeper to my bed.







:

If height is the issue, look at the measurements on the Universal...that's what I got, and it is the most flexible for height (we don't use a frame, just box spring on the floor and mattress on that).


----------

